# Edimax AR-7284WnA



## terraphoenix (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with my aforementioned Edimax, I just can't seem to login to my router homepage, this happened after I reset it, the leds are indicating that the internet is being received etc it just won't let my PCs connect to it because I have to login to the config to reset it.

Is it broken or factory fault ?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

connect to the router with a cable
and then using internet explorer (some router only appear to work with IE)
type http://192.168.2.1
At the Login page, select ‘'admin', Password, type '1234'. Click 'login'.

see section 2 of user manual here
http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/FAQ/Router/AR-7284WnA/AR-7284WnA_QIG.pdf


----------



## zerocall (Sep 2, 2012)

try to get your PC Date back 5 month ago and login , after that go to ::: EDIMAX Technology ::: and download the latest FW and update your router


----------

